# gdm zeigt beim sutdown das Stoppen der Dienste nicht an

## aZZe

Hallo!

Habe Gnome 2.20.1 bei mir laufen. Wenn ein User den PC herunterfährt steht auf der Console oben nur "System is shutting down. Please wait." Man sieht aber nicht mehr wie die einzelnen Dienste gestoppt werden. Ist in gdm-2.20.1 da was neues hinzugekommen?

----------

## aZZe

*bump*

----------

## firefly

ich vermute das entweder nicht auf die 1. konsole gewechselt wird, oder die ausgaben der init-scripte auf dem virtuellen terminal (normalerweise vt7), auf dem der X lief, angezeigt werden.

----------

## aZZe

Stimmt. Die Ausgabe der init-scripte sieht man auf VT7. Frage mich jetzt nur wodurch das geschehen ist. Hast du noch nen Tip wie ich das wieder verbiege?

----------

## aZZe

*bump*

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich hatte mit gdm-2.20.0/1 auch Probleme.

Der X-Server wurde immer wieder neu gestartet. Auch wenn ich im gdm auf herunterfahren oder neu starten ging. Abhilfe schaffte nur ein Update auf gdm 2.20.2 (muss dann natürlich in die package.keywords).

----------

## aZZe

Habe 2.20.2 im Einsatz, hiermit die gleichen Probleme. Die Ausgabe der zu stoppenden Dienste wird auf VT7 ausgegeben. Ich versteh es nicht.

----------

## lituxer

Schau doch mal in /usr/share/gdm nach. Vielleicht stimmt was mit der defaults.conf bzw. faktory-defaults.conf nicht.

Ich habe dort mal einen Blick reingeworfen. Bei mir ist dort vt7 auskommentiert.

Ob es daran liegt weiss ich nicht, aber vielleicht bringt Dich das weiter. Übrigens ich habe auch Gnome 2.20.1 am laufen. Derartige Probleme habe ich nicht.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich habe die Kerneloption CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 mit in die KErnelzeile eingegeben, bei mir giubt es dann damit keinerlei Probleme.

----------

## aZZe

So ich habe mal weiter rumexperimentiert. Die Hardware ist ein Thinkpad T42 mit einer radeon 9600 Mobile. Habe die ganze Zeit den xorg Treiber benutzt. Habe jetzt mal wieder den closed-sourced Treiber von ATI genommen, xorg-server neu emerged und siehe da es wird nun schonmal die erste Konsole wieder genutzt. Was nur nicht mehr auftaucht ist diese rote Überschrift mit "System is shutting down...". Irgendwie ist das schon komisch.

@lituxer

Ich denke, dass das auch richtig ist, dass "FirstVT=7" dort auskommentiert ist. Dafür gibts doch jetzt die /etc/conf.d/xdm. Das sollte eigentlich dort eingetragen werden.

----------

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich möchte diesen Thread mal wieder gerne zum Leben erwecken, da ich mal wieder von KDE nach Gnome umgestiegen bin. Man bastelt ja gerne ein wenig  :Smile: . Was mir aber mal wieder auffiel ist, dass gdm wieder in Konsole 7 beim Shutdown verweilt und nicht nach tty1 wechselt, um das stoppen der Dienste anzuzeigen. Ich habe auch die kernel Zeile in grub wie folgt erweitert, um auf /dev/tty1 zu wechseln aber kein Erfolg:

```

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda5 video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1366x768-32@60 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

Ich habe auch diverse Versionen von gdm durch probiert, wie z.Zt. 2.20.11, 2.28.2-r1 und 2.32.0. Alle zeigen das gleiche Phänomen. Ich besitze eine Radeon HD4780 und verwende die OpenSource Treiber. Kann einer von euch ähnliche Probleme bstätigen? Vielen Dank!

----------

